# ECM Part Number?



## LeftOfSanity (Jul 13, 2011)

How can I find the ECM part number on 2005 Altima?


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

LeftOfSanity said:


> How can I find the ECM part number on 2005 Altima?


LeftOfSanity,

What engine do you have in your Altima? To determine the OEM part number for your car's ECM, check out nissanpartszone.com. Find your respective model year and trim level, then go to the Engine Electrical section and then look under the Engine Control Module area for the proper OEM part #. 

Hope this helps you out buddy!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Being a programable ECM, the other way would be to use a scantool that has the capability of retrieving the part number from the ECM. A Nissan Consult II scantool can do it, obviously, but there are some generic scantools such as X413 that can do it as well.


----------

